# Justice Ketanji Brown Jackson



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)

Has made HISTORY!


----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)

Everything isn't completely done but she's the first black female justice to the Supreme Court.


----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)

President Biden and she watched the confirmation together.


----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)

I like this!


----------



## january noir (Apr 7, 2022)

BLACK EXCELLENCE!   Congratulations Justice Ketanji Brown Jackson!
I LOVE HER!


----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Sosoothing (Apr 7, 2022)

This gave me chills of happiness.
But 232 years later and this is the first time a black woman is being confirmed?! There is still a lot of work to be done


----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 8, 2022)

Awwwwww!


----------



## charmingt (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 9, 2022)

I’m not going to quote or link it, but a rather despicable black conservative, John McWhorter, has an opinion column in the New York Times today that essentially boils down to mocking Justice Ketanji Brown Jackson’s given name. He frames it as pretending to want to explore West African languages, because our kidnapped ancestors were primarily West African, yet the African/African-inspired names are usually of Swahili/East African/Arabic origin. But between the lines, it’s about mocking her name. Don’t black conservatives ever take a day off to shut up and let the rest of black people have a moment without their nonsense?


----------



## charmingt (Apr 9, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> I’m not going to quote or link it, but a rather despicable black conservative, John McWhorter, has an opinion column in the New York Times today that essentially boils down to mocking Justice Ketanji Brown Jackson’s given name. He frames it as pretending to want to explore West African languages, because our kidnapped ancestors were primarily West African, yet the African/African-inspired names are usually of Swahili/East African/Arabic origin. But between the lines, it’s about mocking her name. Don’t black conservatives ever take a day off to shut up and let the rest of black people have a moment without their nonsense?


Yet his name is John McWhorter. Where does that trace back to, sir?


----------



## charmingt (Apr 9, 2022)

Indeed!


----------



## charmingt (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 10, 2022)

charmingt said:


>


I wouldn’t read too much into that. Maybe he had another commitment. His statement showed that he fully supported her:



			https://www.sanders.senate.gov/press-releases/news-sanders-statement-on-supreme-court-nominee-ketanji-brown-jackson/


----------



## charmingt (Apr 11, 2022)

Justice Brown Jackson's parents are so classy! Her brother too. They all have a quiet elegance!.


----------



## charmingt (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 11, 2022)

I see an influx of girl children being named Kitanji...I like it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 1, 2022)

Goes to show how uneducated I am. I didn’t realize a justice had to step down for her to be on the bench. My dumb self thought she was already there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Goes to show how uneducated I am. I didn’t realize a justice had to step down for her to be on the bench. My dumb self thought she was already there.


Well ain’t nobody trying to expand the court and he was ready to retire and gave the heads up.


----------



## charmingt (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 22, 2022)

charmingt said:


>


They are tripping hard.. don’t nobody wanna see her on the cover of anything.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 22, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> They are tripping hard.. don’t nobody wanna see her on the cover of anything.


Come now, that’s not true; she most certainly belongs on the cover of this:


----------



## charmingt (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## greight (Sep 30, 2022)

charmingt said:


>



Her husband has been so proud of her and in awe the whole entire process. You could tell in the way he looks at her. A cute picture


----------



## charmingt (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## charmingt (Nov 1, 2022)




----------

